# Who is your unkillable mini?



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

So, who is your unkillable mini? I mean in gameplay, not your fluff. I have a Crimson Fist that pulled duty as a Sternguard, then a Sergeant in several games. He has survived assaults by Terminators, jet bikes, and a whole slew of other baddies. In my last game he survived a barrage from a Sisters of Battle Exorcist. Here he is in all his glory and I run him as is with the PF and SB. These days, I run him as a Captain as a promotion.


































I've nicknamed him Captain Wayne after John Wayne since he wades into battles and kicks some.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

My 10th Company Master. I have rules with my friends that allows him to Infiltrate with my scouts, and as yet he has destroyed with his lads:
- An Ork Skulhamma
- 3 Land Raiders
- A 4th ed Carnifex (back in the day)
and a bunch of other stuff I can't remember. Funny thing is, he's never been killed in action or in retaliation. Ever.

Beats me why, considering he almost always makes his point back up :laugh:


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

My parasite of mortrex he's only been killed once and that was by a Titan in close combat that he rended twice (no lasting damage) before that he took a 10" melta blast that wiped his gargoule shield and numerous small arms fire he lives still.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Daemon Prince, took out almost 600pts of Space Marines and Imperial Guard on his own, and then survived a charge from 5 Seer Council with attached Farseer and Fortune, managing to survive two rounds of combat whilst taking no wounds, and then killing the Farseer and running down the squad. He's also beaten up two Drop Pods and a squad and a half of Grey Hunters with a combination of Wind of Chaos and his CC attacks - he'd have finished off the GH, too, if Berzerkers hadn't gotten there first.

Midnight


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

My Wolf Scouts were unkillable in my last game, they more than paid for themselves and were pretty much the last men standing (the rest of my army had been decimated by the end...)


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Currently, Eldrad.

But that's because I don't let him near anything he can't handle.

.......Let alone get out of his Falcon.


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

That would be Victory Nob. He's raising his fist...er klaw in triumph and clad in his lucky blue armor. He might not always live til the end but before he dies he normally takes out something big, usually at the cost of his boyz but oh well!

His best game he blew up the Vindicator that blew up his ride, then killed about 6 Khorne Berzerkers, about 8 normal Chaos Marines, and finally killed two Obliterators before falling to the same Obliterators Powerfist. That whole time his boyz didn't do anything other then serve has meat shields.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Does Saint Celestine count?

But being honest it would have to be Duke Sliscus the Serpent. He has single handily killed warbosses, space marine captain with a command squad and many other foes. He has never died.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Let's see. My Urien Rakarth and Sanguinor have never fallen but they are used rarely. Imotekh survived his first(only so far) game because special rules kept him in reserve until turn four. He came on with a squad of Warriors and took control of an objective to win the game. I had never lost Dante until about a month ago when a Void Mine was dropped on his head. But my personal favorite is my Assault Squad Sergeant. He survived two rounds of combat alone against 20 Orks before falling. But I say he survived and that's why I now have an Assault geared Captain. I also had a lone Tactical Marine(squad blown apart by Leman Russ) survive a shot from a Chem Cannon(AP 3 flamer template) and then destroy the tank it was attached to the next turn. He became my no upgrade sergeant model.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

My most memorable has got to be my Assault Marine Sergent from a recent tournament.

Was playing against a fantastic Guard player, and he had the last turn of the game and needed to remove my 6-7 man Assault Marine squad from the objective to draw the game. A Manticore, a Leman Russ, a Platoon Command squad, and I'm fairly sure another Leman Russ as well all fired at the squad with the Sergent making all the required saves and single-handedly winning me the game :grin:


----------



## Suijin (Aug 11, 2011)

St. Celestine - She just gets tired sometimes and lays down for a bit.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

well, in the rare cases i use him - my Chaos Dreadnought in his debut game (at 1500pts) he killed over 1k of the opponents SWs single handed. and since then he hasnt been as great but he has never died...hasnt killed much of the enemy either...

character wise; maybe my bike captain with Relic blade, SS, & artificer armor.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

so far, this girl:









in the 4 games she has played, she has been the last of her unit standing a long while after the others died


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

i played a smurf player the other week and all i had left from a sqaud was a grot (he miracously passed his morale check, this was kill team) and he, he alone killed a terminator.......................a terminator with a str3 ap- weapon !!!, then he got punched to a mash potato like substance in the assault phase by the remaining three termies


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

For csm's, my chaos lord with a deathscreamer, combimelta and the mark of tzeentch has been very hard to kill. He has only died once in all the games he has played and he has been very effective. So far the tally of his squad is 3 demon princes, squad of chosen, squad of zerks, kharn 4 terminators, 2 squads of genestealers, 1 hive guard, and a defilers ccw. Admittedly his survivability is because of how i play him. He gets into range with his deathscreamer shooting attack and the 5 plasmaguns that his chosen are toting and unloads. Before getting back in the vehicle and running away.

In my dark mechanicus(gk's) my vindicare assassin has yet to die. He is hideously effective.


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Fateweaver seems to draw the attention of all fire most games, but it never really works out for them :grin:
He's survived 3 turns of punisher cannons against a gaurd player, in total there were 180 str 5 ap- shots at him and he lived


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

believe it or not, my XV25 stealth suit team have only died twice in the 2 years i had them. everybody either cant see them, or think they arnt a threat.... "(MARKERLIGHT!!!!)" nobody gets close t them because they are protected by my railguns and pulse rifles, their stealth field generator (grants night fight effect) and 9 shots combined with a targetting array (i think thats what i use to increase BS by one


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

you can delete posts if you want by using the edit button then use the delete button on the bottom right of the box.

anyway my contibution is my herald of tzeentch, i know its not 40k but i play guard in 40k


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

ok, cheers khorne...


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Saint Celestine would be a decent choice for "won't die", but in a slight twist I have to say my Repentia tend to be more unkillable.

It's not that they don't take wounds but the fact that they have an uncanny ability to devour tactical squads (along with their transports), dreadnoughts, drop pods, Hive Guard, Sternguard, Land Raiders, just about every tank I've ever pointed them at, and just about anything that isn't an elite close combat unit. 

I've actually had enough success with them that I'm looking at the adding a second unit of them as I build up to a 2.5K list.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

For me its gotta be my mek in my display picture, tougher than an old pair of boots and has a big punch, was in every game i had and the best was when he took out 3 leman russes in one game...sneaky dude... second is probably the retro killa kan i had, spending much of its time soaking up IG fire then crunching down a yarrick!


----------



## andrewm9 (Aug 21, 2008)

For me its Iron Hand Straken, my buddies call him "Immune to bullets" Straken. I ran him in one Apocalypse game and he only took one wound despite being shot by plasma guns, las cannons, inferno cannons, and bolters of all types. I even accidentally dropped a demolisher cannon on him (silly scatter dice). The whole game he took one wound and killed 10 death company nearly single handed, 2 Baal Predators, a superheavy tank, and sundry other infantry. Granted I didn't have much left in the way of my IG support a the end of the game, but it was awesome fun to see him soak up all that damage and kick plenty of tail.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I have one little hormogaunt who, after his first game landing the final killing blow on a daemon prince, has never yet died. I know this because he's got daemon parts on his base. He's helped kill havoc squads, plague marines, even Talos. I like my little hormogaunt.


----------



## The Golden Sons (Apr 15, 2012)

My unkillable marine is an aspiring champion with power sword. His squad rarely ever dies (despite being a close combat squad!) and singe has yet to die in over three months. More importantly, in one of the games I played he was my last model on the table but he survived a vicious melee with some necron warriors and killed one of them, causing phaseout. It was pretty awesome.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I have one ork boy that since his first game on the table where he landed a killing blow to a grey knights brother-captain. He has survived every game he has been in. He has been the lone survivor and ran away several times but he has never beeen killed. Of course I do have another Nob that whatever squad he leads gets wiped out completely. He has been retired after one game I was so mad at him he went on ebay as was sold off so now he is someone else's problem.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

morfangdakka said:


> Of course I do have another Nob that whatever squad he leads gets wiped out completely. He has been retired after one game I was so mad at him he went on ebay as was sold off so now he is someone else's problem.


Ha! You got revenge on a mini by e-Baying him!


----------



## Inari82 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm gonna say my own St. Celestine. She got charged my a Swarmlord and tyranid prime, she decided to sit down, got back up flamered the prime to death, then charged are killed the swarmlord. She melted down an entire necron immortal squad into slag. An has gone toe to toe with several demon princes and has never died, or sat down, against one.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i also forgot my lone hormagaunt who was fired at by a baneblade. it scattered and only hit one of the unit of 30. and rolled a 1 to wound


----------



## D-Kight (Apr 27, 2012)

*Deffy the Defiler*

My defiler (Deffy) had killed more points than anything ive got. He's only been killed once and that was after he blew the crap out of everything. He has even been immobilized looking at the board edge with his rear armor exposed for the world to see and still survived. I run him with both DCCW and is quite intimidating! :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

*wistful sigh* The Deceiver. Not the newcron "make your own C'tan" shitty thing, but the good ol' Deceiver. Every game I ever played with him, he accounted for his points back at the absolute MINIMUM, and regularly exceeded this (by up to 300 points more in one game!). He always takes AT LEAST two kill points, and often he takes three, once he took six all by himself.

And in all the games I have ever played with him in 40k, he NEVER died. Most games he even went unwounded, and the closest he ever got was when he was assaulted by 5 Terminators and a Captain on his last wound; he proceeded to kill all the Terminators and Captain over two turns (hence four rounds of combat), which is the game he reached the magic six kill-points by himself.

The Deceiver was awesome, full-stop.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> *wistful sigh* The Deceiver. Not the newcron "make your own C'tan" shitty thing, but the good ol' Deceiver. Every game I ever played with him, he accounted for his points back at the absolute MINIMUM, and regularly exceeded this (by up to 300 points more in one game!). He always takes AT LEAST two kill points, and often he takes three, once he took six all by himself.
> 
> And in all the games I have ever played with him in 40k, he NEVER died. Most games he even went unwounded, and the closest he ever got was when he was assaulted by 5 Terminators and a Captain on his last wound; he proceeded to kill all the Terminators and Captain over two turns (hence four rounds of combat), which is the game he reached the magic six kill-points by himself.
> 
> The Deceiver was awesome, full-stop.


If not fuck-off slow?

Suffers from the same problem as the Avatar.

I'd say Abaddon is mostly unkillable nowadays, hiding in his AV14 LR and termi-guard.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Orochi said:


> If not fuck-off slow?
> 
> Suffers from the same problem as the Avatar.
> 
> I'd say Abaddon is mostly unkillable nowadays, hiding in his AV14 LR and termi-guard.


It didn't matter how slow he was, he got there in the end which was the important thing.

His six-kill point game was against an Ork and a Space Marines opponent who thought they could kill the Deceiver, so went towards him. Needless to say it didn't go so well for them. :laugh:


----------



## lasgun joker (Aug 30, 2011)

My most unkillable unit would be my guard sergeant who has taken a close combat assault from a squad of terminators and managed to survive plus kill there aspiring champion, since then he has refused to die and has slain multiple foes even when the rest of his squad have died, he has even taken abbadon down to one wound before some space mairine player on my side charged in and killed the "great despoiler".


----------



## Pzycho Leech (Aug 26, 2010)

In my case it's my dark eldar wyches with their haemonculi. I don't know why people are bitching about them, they collected 16 paintokens in one game, and lost only 6 members


----------



## CraftworldSurathin (Dec 18, 2011)

For me it's Fuegan, the FD Phoenix Lord. Granted, this is due largely to my meta and dumb luck, but he is a motherfucking beast on the table. He once took on a full Boyz mob and lived (albeit with only 1 wound left and they had lost their Nob. Oh, and he was Fortuned. But still...)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Would a Hierophant Bio Titan count? She only died once, and even then she came back in via Replacements...


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

My Tyrannofexes.


----------



## Big Mek LugNutz (Jul 10, 2011)

For my ork army I employ a unit of gretchin that basically work like a meat shield, pushing towards the enemy. I make sure to mark a white dot on anyone who dies throughout the games in all my armies and one of the fortunate few is a grot we lovingly call lucky. 

I have an Ork game Saturday finga's crossed


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

An Assault Sergeant of mine who always jumps around the board cutting everything to ribbons with his power sword and squad acting as meat shields for him. When I first got him I sent him into a unit of nurglings with a 10 man squad and he walked out of there with gore heaped upon his armour.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

My Herald of Khorne and his 16 Bloodletter buddies.

In over 10+ games they've only died once... Of corse, it's pretty easy to keep them alive when they only ever show up on turn 5 and leave my opponent with typically only 1 turn to think of dealing with them...
I think they've seen actual combat maybe two or three times in total since they decided that fighting just isn't their thing.
They're now upto a rather impressive streak of failing over 36 consecutive reserve rolls.:hang1:


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Mine unkillable unit is my old khornate terminator lord. I ran basically the same guy through all of 2nd edition and he never once died. The closest he got was in a themed game where I basically just ran a blob of berzerkers at my opponent, that game he took 2/3 wounds. And in that same game Kharn was hit by a whole unit of dark reapers back when they had mark misses, and all of them failed to wound.

But my old termie lord never died, anywhere in that whole edition. He just slowly plodded towards the enemy, basically daring them to attack him, which was the only way he'd get into combat he was so slow.

There were a few games where he ended up exposed to the fire of the whole enemy army, and even then, he rarely took any wounds. Of course all of this was possible with the right combination of wargear. 

 Terminator armor (3+ on 2d6), favor of khorne(rerolling armor save), mark of khorne (increases physical save by 1 point' to 2+ on 2d6), and an invulnerable save (refractor field 5+), storm bolter, and lightning claw.

Ah, those were the days.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't think I've ever lost a Holofield Falcon...


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Necon Immortals they beat down a 5 man paladin squad between my insane LD rolls and resurrection rolls.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

This is Veteran Sergeant Lyandros of the Fists of Vengeance 5th Company. 
Excuse the picture quality, still learning how to take photos of minis.

































His kill roster is...
2 Leman Russes
4 Sentinels
2 Veteran Squads
Some 30 Guardians.
Too many Tactical Marines to count.

He has yet to fall in battle. His squad? They die a lot. His Land Speeder Storm? That thing dies a LOT. He has never died.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

@Minizke1 whereabouts from socal are you from? my hometown's oxnard/ventura


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

mine was a kabalite warrior with a splinter cannon.

In one game he went 5 full rounds with a wraithlord and half a round with a wraithlord and warlock.

In his very next game he killed lysander in hand to hand.

I have since droped the splintercannons from my list so i have given him a blaster instead. to make him for the awesome-sauce he is my only warrior without sleeves.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

gwmaniac said:


> @Minizke1 whereabouts from socal are you from? my hometown's oxnard/ventura


I lived in Irvine, actually just moved to Northern California.


----------



## The Meddler (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't have any unkillable models, but I do have a guy on the other end of the spectrum: my Librarian. He dies _every single game_:headbutt:


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

The Meddler said:


> I don't have any unkillable models, but I do have a guy on the other end of the spectrum: my Librarian. He dies _every single game_:headbutt:


Same as my Assault Marine Squad. But they are my sacrificial squad in some games. Others, they just beat the crap out of my enemies until they're dead. They held off a full squad of Khorne Berserkers for two or three turns, while I was taking out my friends HQ and his two squad of termies. I saw where he was moving them, and just jumped them right in front of them. Popped off some shots during the shooting phase which saw a few dead (thank you plasma pistols), and then assaulted them. They died on the last turn of the game, but they had prevented the berserkers from reaching the melee, which I won. I ended up winning that game. My first game with them, the 9 regular assault marines all died in CC with a tau fire warrior squad. The sgt. had passed his LD test, killed that fire warrior squad, and then went on to destroy two of the three tanks that were fielded before my opponent turned his remaining one or two remaining firwarrior squads (cant remember if it was just one or two) and mowed him down.

As for my unkillable model, it would have to be my Chapter Master. In most of the games he has been in, he hasn't died. There have been one or two where he has died (one of which was against an opponent that used a few Greater Deamons, two oblit sqauds of two, and the rest of his units were plague marines. Pissed me off to no end). Any who, i've always charged my Chapter Master Skaldir towards the imediate threats, or towards my enemies HQ. He's usually backed by my termies, and now my 1st Company Captain.


----------



## Lucio (Aug 10, 2009)

Belial never seems to die, no matter how many wounds I make him take. Most memorable would be the tactical marine that survived a charge by Thraka and some nobs and not only survived, but killed Thraka in hand to hand.


----------



## SonofMalice (Feb 5, 2012)

Kharn the Betrayer. Play him almost every game, still haven't lost him. Most memorable was when he basically murdered an entire army. He and his squad were in a Rhino , dude got a REALLY lucky shot and blew it up. He and a few guys managed to survive and assaulted the second they were able totally wiping out one of his squads. So then he drops 2 plasma bcannons, 2 frag missiles, all his troops blot guns and his orbital bombardment right on top of them. Kharn took one wound, immediately charged and killed the Devastator squad, ran right into a ten man tactical squad and wiped that out. Last of all (with 1 wound remaining) he dueled the chapter master (he had full health) and killed him too. Blood for the blood god etc


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

My Chaplain of my own Space Marine company, the Lucky Green Marines. I played a little 500 point kill team game at my local game store and him standing alone killed a land speeder with a melta bomb, held out against a 3 heavy bolters, two attack bikes and was my only remaining model at the end of the game. My army got its name during a game I played where my models all seemed to live through the toughest attacks they could. One squad killed a Choas marine squad, some scouts, and a terminator squad alone with only taking a couple injuries.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Most un-killable unit in my CSM's is my Tzeentch marked auto cannon havok. He took 3 turbo las destroyers and was still alive to explode a venerable dread.


----------



## Sem'ael Elear (Nov 6, 2011)

I've never lost my Lone Wolf lol, he pulls in quite a kill count for me though, always worth the -1 point


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Iron hand straken, and his melta veteran command squad, but thats due to deepstriking in a valk among enemy tanks mosly.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

Once my broadside was in combat with...
'uge choppa nobz mob
Power klaw boss
Slugga boyz mob
Buzzsaw deffkopta squadron
He was assaulted by deffkoptaz turn 2, otheres joined in turn 3 and he lived till the end of the game(turn 6) whilst holding up his entire army and bearing 5 boys to death!


----------

